
No RAM upgrade path in new Macbook Pro - mmastrac
http://macperformanceguide.com/blog/2012/20120611_4-MacBookPro-soldered-memory.html
======
mmastrac
Basically, if you're ordering a new MBP, you'll probably want to get the full
16GB right out of the gate.

------
abc_lisper
I believe this is the case with Macbook air too.

------
geophile
Anyone know about the non-retina MBPs?

